# Thinking of going to the New Forest for a few days......



## izwozral (Mar 18, 2020)

.............just wondering if anyone has any suggestions, places seem few and far between on the POI'. 

Pubs stops are out unfortunately.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Asterix (Mar 18, 2020)

Even if you find a park up you risk getting moved on at some ungodly hour,I'd give the place a miss.


----------



## bartman (Mar 18, 2020)

I can't see you getting an undisturbed overnight stay within the New Forest, the official car parks are strictly monitored - and don't even think about driving onto an unsurfaced area at the moment, in most places you'll be up to the axles! 
I usually draw the line at using an LR on an A road, but the LR Landford on the A36 south of Salisbury is very close to the forest, and is well set back from the main road and screened by trees. Might be worth a look on Google maps.


----------



## TJBi (Mar 18, 2020)

The reason for the scarcity of POIs is that overnighting in the New Forest National Park is not permitted other than in designated, chargeable locations.


			https://www.newforestnpa.gov.uk/app/uploads/2018/02/1961_NFEG1_18_web.pdf
		

.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 19, 2020)

https://www.campingintheforest.co.uk/england/new-forest/setthorns-campsite It's low season at the mo, prices from £13.50 for 2 adults but don't know if it's open given the current situation


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 20, 2020)

Might not be a good idea Ral, they don`t like motorhomes down there unless you are on one of the hideously expensive  priced campsites   

P.S.

Shouldn`t you be in solitary confinement


----------



## MrSoapsud (Mar 22, 2020)

Doesn't sound like "essential travel" to me.


----------



## Beemer (Mar 22, 2020)

MrSoapsud said:


> Doesn't sound like "essential travel" to me.



Perhaps a full timer?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 22, 2020)

Beemer said:


> Perhaps a full timer?



No, not a full timer.

Ral, if you're out there hope you and Izzy are safe, better get yourselves back home soonish if you've actually headed off somewhere already.


----------



## campervanannie (Mar 22, 2020)

Even Pooh and Piglet have got this


----------



## in h (Mar 22, 2020)

Going to the New Forest is iffy at any time. Downright stupid right now. 
Stay at home. Go this time next year. It may all be over by then.


----------



## izwozral (Mar 22, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> No, not a full timer.
> 
> Ral, if you're out there hope you and Izzy are safe, better get yourselves back home soonish if you've actually headed off somewhere already.



We are holed up behind a derelict farm in Wiltshire, seen nobody, heard nobody and considerably safer here than at home with the dog walkers and strollers. 
Heading off to Worcestetshire to a little spot off the beaten track and suitably isolated. Brilliant spot in the trees, just hope not too muddy but we have eight skid mats if needed. 
No need to interact with people, keeping an eye on fuel but have enough miles in the tank. Food, gas and water is plentyful. 

Am I selfish? I don't think so, I have no intention of meeting people for our sake or theirs.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 22, 2020)

izwozral said:


> We are holed up behind a derelict farm in Wiltshire, seen nobody, heard nobody and considerably safer here than at home with the dog walkers and strollers.
> Heading off to Worcestetshire to a little spot off the beaten track and suitably isolated. Brilliant spot in the trees, just hope not too muddy but we have eight skid mats if needed.
> No need to interact with people, keeping an eye on fuel but have enough miles in the tank. Food, gas and water is plentyful.
> 
> Am I selfish? I don't think so, I have no intention of meeting people for our sake or theirs.



Just be careful you don't run into any hostile locals. Things are heating up elsewhere, Scotland, Wales, Highlands & Islands etc. and motorhomes are in the firing line.

One bunch of idiot campers all gathered together in Scotland were mentioned yesterday in news articles and again today on the national BBC news this morning with the message to get themselves back home.

There's a nation of frightened and confused people out there, won't take much of a matchstick for trouble to kick off, imho.

Please stay safe!  xx


----------



## Dezi (Mar 22, 2020)

We had to go to near Lyndhurst earlier today and decided to do a scenic rout back 
via beaulieu Lymington Highcliffe and Christchurch.

Only saw one other motorhome on the road all trip.

Dezi


----------



## izwozral (Mar 22, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Just be careful you don't run into any hostile locals. Things are heating up elsewhere, Scotland, Wales, Highlands & Islands etc. and motorhomes are in the firing line.
> 
> One bunch of idiot campers all gathered together in Scotland were mentioned yesterday in news articles and again today on the national BBC news this morning with the message to get themselves back home.
> 
> ...



Just caught up with the news, things have certainly moved on a bit haven't they!

We have decided to go home tomorrow, looks like lock down will be enforced fairly soon anyway. No point in waiting for the inevitable.

I don't understand the tactic of going to Scotland to self isolate then bunch up with other like minded people? Not isolation in my book.

Thanks for the heads up Kiddo, stay safe, stay healthy. 
Xx


----------



## suneye (Mar 22, 2020)

Dezi said:


> We had to go to near Lyndhurst earlier today and decided to do a scenic rout back
> via beaulieu Lymington Highcliffe and Christchurch.
> 
> Only saw one other motorhome on the road all trip.
> ...


Really! Picked my daughter up from work in lymington today and there were motorhomes and camper vans everywhere never seen so many at this time of year!


----------



## Dezi (Mar 23, 2020)

suneye said:


> Really! Picked my daughter up from work in lymington today and there were motorhomes and camper vans everywhere never seen so many at this time of year!



Different time of day ?

Dezi


----------



## izwozral (Mar 24, 2020)

I wonder what the situation is in Scotland and Wales now regarding the MHers?


----------



## Val54 (Mar 24, 2020)

izwozral said:


> I wonder what the situation is in Scotland and Wales now regarding the MHers?


Heading home if they are not full timers  if only that were true


----------



## Robmac (Mar 24, 2020)

izwozral said:


> I wonder what the situation is in Scotland and Wales now regarding the MHers?



Heads on stakes at the border I heard.


----------

